# Bomber / Pilot Jacket



## Yalim (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have been a longtime follower of your website and forum, looking at and downloading aircraft photos, reading information, etc. I am interested in the WW2 era and especially the military aircrafts.

I became a member today because I need help from you guys. I am a graphic designer and helping a friend who makes leather jackets with the name of his new line of bomber / pilot jackets. It is a dream project for me but my knowledge in aviation and the era is not enough for me to come up with a name.

Can anyone give me suggestions or ideas to come up with a name for this line of jackets? (The name can be in English.)

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestion.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 24, 2007)

I assume these jackets are going to be modeled after the A2 style jackets?

Flight Line springs to mind...

Fantasy Flight.....


----------



## seesul (Oct 24, 2007)

Yalim said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been a longtime follower of your website and forum, looking at and downloading aircraft photos, reading information, etc. I am interested in the WW2 era and especially the military aircrafts.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum Yalim!

Vintage Line
Pilot´s Line
Flying Hero´s Line

Is it anything like that flight jacket, Military spec and Noseart and patches. ?
If so post a link of the web of your friend after he´ll get the line finished...


----------



## Yalim (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you Cdat88. Good ones 

Yes, I think A2 style will be in this line as well as other styles, such as the one shown in the attached image.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2007)

Yalim: Welcome to the forum and good luck with the line of jackets.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm with Ccheese, Welcome.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2007)

Flight Crew
The Tribute Collection
Flight Line
Winged Warriors
Heritage Collection
Flight Style
Aero Style
Aero Club
Aero Wear
Aviator Line
Legacy Line

What part of Turkey are you in? 

I like Turkey, I have traveled from Adana, to Izmir to Ankara

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2007)

Been all over Turkey as well back in the early 90's... Still have a leather jacket I got in Izmir comiso...


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2007)

I was there in 90-91 too. Interesting place. Kinda Eastern/kinda Western, good food and it seemed that everybody smoked. I wish i woulda done some scuba diving there.

I'd like to see Istanbul and Troy.


I have two carpets from Adana that have held up well.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2007)

Then you guys should remember that commonly uttered phrase...
"You want beer, Abi, you want Pepsi, Abi?"


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2007)

"Kabob, kabob, kabob on my knob..."


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2007)

In Izmir, there were young kids running around with scales, small bathroom scales the kind you weigh yourself with. They were asking for money if you weigh yourself...

and back then I was skinny!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Then you guys should remember that commonly uttered phrase...
> "You want beer, Abi, you want Pepsi, Abi?"



yep

There were lots of merchants offering drinks to get u in the shops! 

I liked Efes:


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope the venture with the pilot/bomber jackets is successfull


----------



## Yalim (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!! for your name suggestions and warm welcoming  

Everything you guys remember from Turkey is still the same  Comiso90, my favorite beer is also Efes!!! Cheers 

Comiso90, I live in Istanbul but was born and raised in Ankara. I, too, have been to Adana and Izmir several times.

Actually, I lived in San Francisco, CA for 5 years, from 2000 to 2005. I traveled to LA, San Diego, NY, Vegas, Chicago and done a road trip around Texas. I miss SF so much. After I came back it was a hard time for me. As they say in the song "I left my heart in San Francisco" 

I am very happy to meet you guys here


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, good luck Yalim. I know new business ventures can be rough, but I wish you the best.


----------

